# My "Cheap" 25 Gallon Starphire



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I recently bought a 25 Gallon Starphire tank, stand and lights from Beijing08 (thanks again). My goal for this tank is to never have to go to any store to buy anything. I figure I should be able to get everything I need from stuff I have accumulated over the years or from members on this forum.

Here is a list of the equipment on this tank.
Fluval 104 Canister Filter
A 100W heater ive had so long the paint has worn off...
Two 20lb bags of Eco Complete substrate 
24" Hagen Glo dual T5HO light fixture
Thermometer

Livestock at the moment is 2 SAE(keep the Hair Algae under control) and 6 cherry barbs (pretty )

My only previous experience with planted tanks is some Java Fern and Vals. Both of which grow like weeds in my 90 gallon. (if anyone wants/needs some Vals, let me know)

I have managed to accumulate a bunch of plants from various forum members already(shout out to ThaChingster, ameekplec and 03pilot for being generally awesome)

The plants I have are from the posts below:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25261
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25524
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25605

I was lucky enough to have a fully cycled filter, used gravel and tank water from my 90, so everything is kosher when it comes to water quality.

Now, realizing I have probably bitten off more than I can chew, I submit myself to all of your more knowledgeable opinions/advice.
I am open to advice on everything from what livestock i should/should not put in(i have a wide variety of community fish in my other tank that i will post later) to what plants should be moved where.

I will try and update this thread regularly with more/better pictures and such.

So tell me, if you had everything listed above, what would YOU do?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

nice setup! some friendly opinions;
-creating the substrate on a degree would help, high at rear, low at front. gives some elevation.
- and some of those stem plants in the front will need constant trimming or they will get large.
-and co2
btw are those the cherries you picked up? 
-good luck!


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes those are the cherries i just picked up from you. I tested my water when i got home and everything was perfect.

I was thinking the same thing about the substrate and I think that I might do a ton of replanting/rescaping when i get some time.
Im not sure I am ready to take the plunge into CO2 yet. That is unless someone is selling a setup cheap...


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha I see some of my plants 
great looking tank!
Subscribed


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice tank! How about DIY CO2? fairly cheap to start a tank with 
Can't wait to see how the plants grow.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been doing some reading into DIY CO2 in the last few days and I think I'm going to give it a go. I am planning on redoing the tanks layout sometime next week so ill probably install it then. Just need to go hammer back 2 litres of pop...

Anyone have any experience with DIY CO2 and feeding it into the Fluval 104 as a diffuser?? I am worried about air locking it.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Dsharp said:


> I have been doing some reading into DIY CO2 in the last few days and I think I'm going to give it a go. I am planning on redoing the tanks layout sometime next week so ill probably install it then. Just need to go hammer back 2 litres of pop...
> 
> Anyone have any experience with DIY CO2 and feeding it into the Fluval 104 as a diffuser?? I am worried about air locking it.


hey dev, if i were you i would feed in onto the output tubing of the filter. Aquainspiration sells a inexpensive but effective in-tank diffuser with bio balls. i would give it a look. no bubble build up in filter! and DIY it shows some results, and it beats no co2 at all. keep us posted! good luck!


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I have redone the layout of my tank.

I put the gravel on a grade to give it more depth.
I put most of the stemmed plants to the back.
Moved in some mosses from my 90 gallon to grow them out quicker (attached to the rocks, the drift wood is staying)

I have run into some GSA problems but that should be helped by the DIY CO2 that i will be building after Canada day. I would have done it sooner, but i am away for the weekend and want to be able to keep an eye out for any PH swings that might occur.

Let me know what you think!
(sorry for the dirty glass(and the ha, its been a busy week)


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

You have a great start! Your tank and layout look amazing! You will have to move some plant to the back once they grow out. I Look forward to seeing more pictures in the coming months.


----------

